# Einschaltdauer UV Lampe



## Scotsman (16. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einmal eine Frage zur Einschltdauer der UV Lampe im Filter. Soll man diese ständig eingeschaltet lassen oder nur eine gewisse Zeit am Tag?


----------



## thaldor (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

hi,

ich lass meine nur tagsüber laufen.....je nach sonnendauer auf dem teich reduziere ich die aktivphase der lampe (viel sonne = lange an). da die uv sowohl "gute" als auch "schlechte" bakterien tötet sollte diese nicht 24/7 laufen. wenn dein teich viel schatten hat kannste die uv sogar tagelang auslassen, wenn die wasserwerte/belastung des wassers entsprechend gering ist. fang mit 12h (also nur am tag) an und reduzieren dann immer um 2-3h pro woche, solang wie das wasser klar bleibt. trübt sich das wasser leicht pack wieder eine stunde dazu und damit sollteste gut fahren....

mfg


----------



## Teichguide (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

Ich habe mir auch jetzt eine UV Lampe zugelegt ( TMC Pro Clear 55 ).
Bei der gleichen Frage zur Einschaltdauer meinte der Händler, die Lampen würden es übel nehmen, wenn Sie oft an und ausgeschaltet würden.
Dies ginge erheblich auf die Lebensdauer gehen.: 

Ich fahre momentan mit dem Kompromiss, daß ich die UVC Freitags einschalte und dann bis Sonntag durchlaufen lasse.
Die Woche über läuft das Wasser dann über einen Bypass an der ausgeschalteten Lampe vorbei.

Bisher ( nach knapp 2,5 Wochen ) funktionier dies recht gut.
Wasser recht klar. ( Spaltsiebfilter hat gut zu tun ) 

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Harald (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

Ich mache es vom Wasser abhängig, ob die UV-Lampe an oder ausgeschaltet ist. Ist das Wasser klar, stelle ich sie aus, ansonsten lasse ich sie durchlaufen.

Letztlich kostet es ja auch "nur" Strom..... und über den darf man sich beim Betreiben eines Teiches ohnehin nicht zuviel Gedanken machen (zumindestens nicht, wenn man Pumpen etc. schon gekauft hat)


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*



> Bei der gleichen Frage zur Einschaltdauer meinte der Händler, die Lampen würden es übel nehmen, wenn Sie oft an und ausgeschaltet würden.
> Dies ginge erheblich auf die Lebensdauer gehen.



Moin
Welche Lebensdauer?  
Die Lampe ist bei Dauerbetrieb nach einem Jahr hin. Haltbarkeit bis zu 8000h, je nach Hersteller....
Ich betreibe meine per Zeitschaltuhr. Bei Bedarf 24h oder halt nur 12h.
Das ist einmal einschalten pro Tag...und nach 2 Jahren muß ich dann sowieso wechseln weil da kein UVC mehr drin ist... 
Probiere es bei dir einfach aus, wie es am besten läuft... jeder Teich ist anders.


----------



## Teichguide (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

Hallo Ralf,
laut Händler geht es auch nicht nur um die Röhre.
Angeblich nimmt es die Lampe übel, wenn Sie zu oft ein- und ausgeschaltet wird. : 

Daß die Röhre nach 1-2 Jahren eh getauscht werden muß, ist schon klar.

Gibt es hierzu ähnliche Erkenntnisse oder Erfahrungen ?

Gruß
TJ


----------



## thaldor (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

hi,

marken geräte werden es einem kaum übel nehmen wenn man das ding 2 mal am tag an- bzw ausschaltet.....die billigen dinger von ebay sind da eventuell anfälliger. ich betreibe seit fast 4 jahren nen oase bitron 36 und die brenndauer ist meist nie länger als 12h pro tag (atm 6h) und das gerät tuts genauso wie am ersten tag....

ich kenne auch kaum einen der das gerät im dauerbetrieb an hat.

mfg


----------



## chromis (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

Hi,



> da die uv sowohl "gute" als auch "schlechte" bakterien tötet


das kann der UV-Brenner gar nicht, da die "guten Bakterien sich nicht im Freiwasser aufhalten. Alle guten Bakterien sind grundsätzlich substratgebunden(Bodengrund, Pflanzen, Dekoration, Filtermaterial. Diese Bakterien kommen im Normalfall überhaupt nicht in die Nähe eines UV-Brenners.



> ich betreibe seit fast 4 jahren nen oase bitron 36 und die brenndauer ist meist nie länger als 12h pro tag (atm 6h) und das gerät tuts genauso wie am ersten tag....


Das mag schon sein, aber der Brenner wird nur noch als unnützer Stromverbraucher seinen Dienst tun. Bei Dauerbetrieb ist die Wirksamkeit nach einem Jahr gleich null und das Ein- und Ausschalten wirkt sich ebenfalls negativ auf die Nutzungsdauer aus.

Hier noch ein paar Fakten zum Thema:
http://www.ohligers.de/UV_Entkeimer.htm

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## thaldor (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einschaltdauer UV Lampe*

hi,

also ich kann nur von meinen erfahrungen berichten, da ich keinen uv brenner baue und die verwendeten teile nicht kenne. ich tausche zu beginn des jahres die lampe und schalte das gerät täglich zu.....das wasser ist zu beginn des jahres ebenso klar wie am ende des jahres und mit dem gerät hatte ich nie probleme. 

mfg


----------



## mariohbs (12. März 2016)

Ach das liebe Thema mit den UV-Lampen und den Ein- und Ausschaltzeiten. Also ich glaub ja langsam, dass da jeder Hersteller das erzählt, was für seinen Vertrieb am besten ist. 
OK, das die sich "verbrauchen" kann ich noch nachvollziehen aber selbst wenn sich die Lebensdauer bei jedem Schaltvorgang verkürzt, verlängert sie sich doch so lange ich die nicht im 4 Stunden Rhythmus Aus- und Einschalte.

Also wenn Sie 12h läuft und 12h aus ist, kann sich die Lebensdauer gerne um 4h pro tag verkürzen, da ja immer noch 8h Verlängerung überbleiben. Strom frisst sie in der Zeit halt auch nicht, also spart es. 

Ich halte es bei mir so, dass ich den UVC einschalte wenn die Sicht durch Schwebealgen sichtbar getrübt wird. Dann läuft sie jeweils Nachts und ist Tagsüber aus. Warum Nachts? Nu ja, ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Effektiver wäre. Ob man es glauben kann ist wohl wie vieles beim Teich eine Glaubenssache 

Eine Beobachtung mache ich jedoch schon - mit der UVC Lampe wird das Wasser klar aber gleichzeitig verstärken sich dann dann auch die Fadenalgen. Ob das aber wirklich an der UVC liegt oder andere Faktoren, wir Jahreszeit und Temperatur, eine Rolle spielen kann ich nicht sagen. Dafür wären wohl Langzeit-Versuche notwendig für die ich nicht die notwendige Geduld habe


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

Vom elektrischen Funktionsprinzip ist ne UVC Röhre doch nichts anderes als ne Leuchtstofflampe die viele in der Garage/Keller haben.
Das Ding wird mitunter x-Mal am Tag ein und ausgeschaltet - da passiert gar nichts - freilich mögen diese Lampen keine ständige Schaltzyklen im Minutentakt - ABER 2-3 Mal am Tag macht gar nichts - zumal ja sowieso wegen der UVC-Wirkung nach spätesten 2 Jahren ein Austausch ansteht.
Ich würde die Lebensdauer in erster Linie vom Hersteller abhängig machen - eine Philips oder Osram UVC hat halt länger und ist besser verarbeitet als eine Linglangxyz (produziert werden alle vermutlich in Asien).
Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Vorschaltgerät - es macht halt ein Unterschied, ob ein Vorschaltgerät allein schon 80-100 € (als Ersatzteil) kostet, oder ob man ne Billig-UVC für 30 € Gesamtpreis verwendet, wo es bestimmt keinen schonenden Softstart etc. gibt.

Gruß Nori (der seit Jahren eine tägliche Schaltzeit von etwa 12 Stunden von April bis September mittels Zeitschaltuhr fährt und dem noch nie ein Leuchtmittel deshalb kaputt gegangen ist)


----------



## dizzzi (12. März 2016)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mein UVC im Dauerbetrieb. Und habe vor, dieses Jahr über eine Zeitschaltuhr den Betrieb zu regeln. Danach kann ich ja dann etwas besser beurteilen, welche Methode die bessere ist.

Kann mir einer eine Zeitschaltuhr nennen, die man auch draußen (wegen Regen) verwenden kann?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (12. März 2016)

Ich habe schon eine Outdoor Zeitschaltuhr im Netzt gefunden...


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

Gibt auch welche mit Lichtsensor - da kannst dann z.B. ab einer gewissen Rest-Helligkeit die Abschaltzeit eingeben - das Angebot ist riesig....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2016)

Hi Mariobs,

haste mal auf das Datum des letzten Eintrages geschaut, war vor fast 9 Jahren

nach so einer langen Zeit sollte man dann doch lieber einen neuen Beitrag aufmachen

MfG Frank


----------



## mariohbs (12. März 2016)

Jepp, hatte das Datum aber erst nach dem Post bemerkt und habe ehrlich gesagt nicht mal ne Idee wie ich zu dem Fred gekommen war


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

.... ändert doch nichts am Sachverhalt - hat ja auch nicht gerade eine technische Evolution stattgefunden, die die alten Beiträge gänzlich für Falsch erklären würde ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Mythos !
Hierzu mal folgendes
http://www.psychologie.uni-heidelberg.de/zentral/projekt_energiesparen/lichtluegen.html
Das einzige was da "schneller" kaputt geht , wenn man das so nennen möchte , ist das die Elektroden der Lampe verbrennen beim Start ! Mal ganz LAIENHAFT ausgedrückt !
UVC bezeichnet auch hier nur die Lichtfarbe  , also Ultraviolett ! .... Lichtspectrum 
Das wir die UVC wechseln , ist nur dem geschuldet , das alles irdische altert ! Wenn sie halt 8000 Betriebsstunden hat kann sie auch 2-3 Jahre leuchten ! Die Effektivitaet sinkt nur leider , ob sie nun nach 2 Jahren die 6000 erreicht oder früher ist der Röhre egal !
Nachtrag 
Wenn wir ständig in Vollast wären , "altern" unsere Knochen auch schneller ----- Verschleiß !


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das häufige Ein- und Ausschalten den Wirkungsgrad des UVCs erheblich verschlechtert.
Es ist auch zu empfehlen das UVC nur Nachts laufen zu lassen, weil durch das "Verbrennen" der Algen Phosphat wieder freigesetzt wird, was ja die Nahrung für neue Algen ist. Nachts sind die Algen wegen mangelnden Sonnenlicht nicht so aktiv. Bei Tag freuen sich die Algen wenn sie zu dem Sonnenlicht auch noch neue Nahrung in Form von Phosphat hinzubekommen....


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Wirkungsgrad


Der Wirkungsgrad sinkt nur mit zunehmenden Alter ( Betriebsstunden ) ! Es wird halt mehr Energie benötigt um die gleiche Lichtleistung zu erbringen !
Der Rest mit den Algen leuchtet  ein !
Wieder ein Nachtrag 
Die Praxis widerlegt häufig die Theorie   ob die angegebenen Werte der Hersteller , Betriebsstunden , Stimmen ?


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

Bin kein Techniker, aber ich weiß dass das UV-Licht mittels Quecksilber erzeugt wird... durch Ein-und Ausschalten verdampft das Quecksilber vermehrt und setzt sich auch am Glaskörper zusätzlich ab...also ist nach meiner Meinung nicht nur die gesamte Brenndauer auch das Ein- und Ausschalten für die Lebenszeit mit verantwortlich...
kann mich auch irren... aber zumindest ist es einleuchtend für mich...

Das mit der mehr Energie hab ich nicht verstanden... wenn eine UVC mit 36 watt neu sagen wir mal 100% UV-Leistung bringt dann wird doch nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Wattzahl erhöht um die gleiche UV-Leistung zu bringen.

Ich meine die Lampen brennen 10 Jahre wenn es sein muss, aber UV-Leistung bringen sie halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Sinn einer UVC !
Das Wasser bei der UVC sollte so sauber wie möglich an ihr vorbeikommen ! Also sollte der "Vor"Filter
Gut gearbeitet haben ! Eine UVC ist von Grösse her eigentlich klein weil die Wirkung von Licht im Wasser sehr schnell abnimmt ! 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob ich überhaupt da schalten muss , da ja bei ihr auch das gesammte Teichwasser vorbei sollte !


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> also ist nach meiner Meinung nicht nur die gesamte Brenndauer auch das Ein- und Ausschalten für die Lebenszeit mit verantwortlich...


Sollte Wirkungsgrad heissen !
Es stimmt doch was du sagst !


groecamp schrieb:


> wenn eine UVC mit 36 watt neu sagen wir mal 100% UV-Leistung bringt dann wird doch nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Wattzahl erhöht um die gleiche UV-Leistung zu bringen.


Den Satz must du umdrehen , es sitzt ja keiner in deiner Stromverteilung ( laienhaft) der einen Regler aufdrehen kann ! Also Leistung ( Leuchte )bleibt nahezu gleich  , Leistung ( Lichtausbeute ) wird kleiner !


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

stimmt Wirkungsgrad...oder Lebenszeit des UV-Lichtes.....schlaf
war nur verunsichert weil du geschrieben hast: 





> Es wird halt mehr Energie benötigt um die gleiche Lichtleistung zu erbringen !


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Das mit der mehr Energie hab ich nicht verstanden... wenn eine UVC mit 36 watt neu sagen wir mal 100% UV-Leistung bringt dann wird doch nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Wattzahl erhöht um die gleiche UV-Leistung zu bringen.



Das stimmt auch - man kann nicht einfach mehr Energie reinstecken um eine Verbrauchte UV-Leistung zu kompensieren.

Übrigens: die 100%UVC-Leistung bei einer neuen Röhre ist ein Wunschgedanke:
Der Wirkungsgradn in Bezug auf die UVC-Leistung ist je nach Strahlertyp verschieden - er liegt bei einer TL/T8 bei ca. 40% , bei einer T5 etwas höher bei etwa 45 % und ganz schlecht sind die PL-Strahler, die auch bei Oase verwendet werden - die liegen bei etwa 30% der angegebenen Wattzahl.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Naja , wenn Laien ,auch ich ,  mit Fachausdrücken hantieren !


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

Klar... 100% war auch nur so daher gesagt.....sonst hätten wir ja ein Perpetuum Mobile  oder sowas ähnliches.... ist auch nicht wichtig


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Naja , wenn Laien ,auch ich , mit Fachausdrücken hantieren !


wieso schreibst das "auch ich" so klein..... 
Anmerkung der Red.: war ein scherz


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Zitat:
Es wird halt mehr Energie benötigt um die gleiche Lichtleistung zu erbringen !
Naja , man kann ja die "Energie" erhöhen damit die Lichtleistung (ausbeute) gleich bleibt ! 
Man nimmt 2 Lampen ! 
Ick dürft mich nicht Laie nennen , wenn man bedenkt was ich gelernt habe !


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Man nimmt 2 Lampen !


Jetzt haben wir die Lösung und die immer abwechselnd ein und ausschalten, dann kann nichts mehr passieren...


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir die Lösung und die immer abwechselnd ein und ausschalten, ...


Wenn das deine Fischi's können , hast du es geschafft !


----------



## groecamp (12. März 2016)

Die sollen lieber die Algen fressen, dann brauch ich das moderne Teufelszeug nicht...


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber die Algen fressen, dann brauch ich das moderne Teufelszeug nicht...


Richtig erkannt: du brauchst das 


groecamp schrieb:


> moderne Teufelszeug


und nicht unbedingt deine Fische.


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Ja , Rene '
Er kann die Lampe jetzt für die Zahnbürsten seiner ganzen Familie benutzen ! 
Ansonsten fällt mir keine persönliche Nutzung ein !


----------



## Petta (12. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Das Wasser bei der UVC sollte so sauber wie möglich an ihr vorbeikommen ! Also sollte der "Vor"Filter
> Gut gearbeitet haben



Hallo @Andre69,
bei mir gibt es keinen "Vor"Filter,denn das Wasser kommt direkt aus der Pumpe in den UVC und 
geht dann in den O... Screenmatic..........ist auch nicht angedacht,das da ein "Vor"Filter vor muß........


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Hallo Peter
Wenn wir davon ausgehen das wir einen Teich haben , 
einen mechanischen Vorfilter und eine biologische Stufe , dann sitzt die UVC am besten da wo wir die geringsten Schwebteilchen im Wasser haben ! Der Wirkungsgrad ( gei..s Wort )ist hier am größten !
Bei Kompaktfiltern ist dies durch den einfacheren Aufbau , UVC am Ausgang , meist anders !


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

Kann auch eigentlich gar nicht sein, da normale UVC's gepumpt durchflossen werden (im Gegensatz zu Gravitations-UVC's) - nach einem Vorfilter läuft das Wasser immer in Schwerkraft, also nicht mehr gepumpt... - der UVC sitzt vor dem Vor-Filter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Philosophiefrage ?


Nori schrieb:


> Kann auch eigentlich gar nicht sein,


Was ?


Nori schrieb:


> da normale UVC's gepumpt durchflossen werden


Tauch - UVC ?
Reden ( schreiben ) wir aneinander vorbei ?

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...1vGx-VfqcZxb_Mzqw&sig2=zcVkiVQIRDw8WFjbYVTIPA


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

Ja Tauch-UVC's gibts auch - die kann man dann irgendwo hintun - weiß aber nicht ob hier der TE sowas im Auge hatte - ich persönlich würde immer einen Gehäuse-UVC bevorzugen - für Schwerkraftsysteme dann halt die Gravitations-Variante mit den 110-er Anschlüssen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> die kann man dann irgendwo hintun


Nö !
Den besten Wirkungsgrad erzielt man hinten ! Egal bei welchen System ! Oder bekommst du einen Sonnenbrand im Bunker ?


----------



## Nori (12. März 2016)

Nö!
Weil die "abgetöteten" Algen erstmal ne Runde durch den Teich nehmen - da kannst den Klärer hinpacken wo du willst - die Algenklümpchen werden erst bei ihren anschließenden Runden durch den Filter aus dem Kreislauf geholt - die Position der Lampe (Tauch-UVC) wählt man eher nach pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten (Unterbringung, keine Zerstörung des Behälters durch die Strahlung etc.)

Und wie du bei einem gepumpten System am Filterauslauf mit einem Gehäuse-UVC (also einem normaler, gängigen Klärer für gepumpte Anwendung) zurechtkommen willst möchte ich auch sehen - wahrscheinlich bei 10.000 Liter/h mit 2000 durch den Klärer und den Rest mittels Bypass?

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ja , Rene '
> Er kann die Lampe jetzt für die Zahnbürsten seiner ganzen Familie benutzen !
> Ansonsten fällt mir keine persönliche Nutzung ein !


Na wen de menst, dachte eigentlich mehr das die Sicht und Algen den Koi egal sind, nur meist dem Betrachter nicht


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Und wie du bei einem gepumpten System am Filterauslauf mit einem Gehäuse-UVC (also einem normaler, gängigen Klärer für gepumpte Anwendung) zurechtkommen willst möchte ich auch sehen - wahrscheinlich bei 10.000 Liter/h mit 2000 durch den Klärer und den Rest mittels Bypass?


Gepumpte Version ,
Entweder mit Tauch - UVC , oder 
Mit "normaler" UVC
Nur im Bypass ! Du kannst doch durch die kleine UVC-Röhre , wenn es energetisch betrachtet wird , nicht !!! mit unendlich Wasser gehen ! 


Nori schrieb:


> Weil die "abgetöteten" Algen erstmal ne Runde durch den Teich nehmen


Bei mir hat die Lampe ( Strahlung ) eine Wirkung ! Ja , auch wenn du mit der extra Runde Recht hast !
Bei dir hat die Lampe ( Strahlung ) fast keine Wirkung , da " Schatten " !!!!!

IST MIR ABER VÖLLIG WURSCHT ! ICH HAB ZUM TEICH EINE ALTERNATIVE , wenn man das so nennen möchte , MEINUNG !


----------



## fiseloer (12. März 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Eine Beobachtung mache ich jedoch schon - mit der UVC Lampe wird das Wasser klar aber gleichzeitig verstärken sich dann dann auch die Fadenalgen. Ob das aber wirklich an der UVC liegt oder andere Faktoren, wir Jahreszeit und Temperatur, eine Rolle spielen kann ich nicht sagen. Dafür wären wohl Langzeit-Versuche notwendig für die ich nicht die notwendige Geduld habe



Das ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wenn Du die Schwebealgen killst, haben die Fadenalgen einen Nahrungskonkurenten weniger. War bei mir auch so.


----------



## Nori (13. März 2016)

Verstehe nicht wo da "Schatten" sein soll - im Gegenteil - durch die Gehäusereflexion wird die Strahlung intensiviert (zumindest bei Alu-und Edelstahlröhren).
Den Flow durch ein Gehäuse bestimmen der Anschluss-und Gehäusedurchmesser - gute gepumpte Gehäuse haben Anschlüsse bis 63mm und vertragen etwa 15-20.000 Lit/Std - wenn sie richtig eingebaut werden und nicht im "Schwerkraft-Rücklauf" zweckendfremdet werden!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Gibt auch welche mit Lichtsensor - da kannst dann z.B. ab einer gewissen Rest-Helligkeit die Abschaltzeit eingeben - das Angebot ist riesig....
> 
> Gruß Nori


Egal wie alt der Beitrag ist, wo gibt es eine Outdoorgeschichte mit Resthelligkeit und Lichtsensor?
Ist vielleicht was für meine Pumpe in den Bachlauf. Zumeist schalten die an wenn es dunkel wird. Ich will das meine Pumpe läuft wenn es richtig Hell ist......von wegen Eigenverbrauch des Solarstromes.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> durch die Gehäusereflexion wird die Strahlung intensiviert (zumindest bei Alu-und Edelstahlröhren).


So dann das jetzt doch noch 
Edelstahl reflektiert nicht wirklich gut und herkömmliches Alu gleichmal garnicht !
Wenn schon dann ein , auf's Innengehäuse , gedammpfter QuecksilberSpiegel oä..
Aber hinter jedem Gegenstand ( Dreck oder auch SchwebeTeilchen ) entsteht ein Schatten ! Stell was in die Sonne ( Strahlung  )
Und schau mal dahinter ----dunkler ! Das Schatten sein ! 
Und dann jetzt noch , eine Strahlung die umgelenkt wird  hat einen längeren Weg zum Ziel , und im Wasser nimmt so die Intensität exponential ( schneller stärker ) ab ! Daraus ergibt sich ein geringerer Wirkungsgrad !
Das soll es jetzt aber auch wirklich hierzu , meinerseits gewesen sein !


----------



## Nori (13. März 2016)

Die Innenseiten der Gehäuse sind poliert und haben eine gewisse Spiegelwirkung im Gegensatz zum Tauch-UVC wo die Strahlung einfach nach einer gewissen Wegstrecke nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Wenn ein Teilchen innerhalb des Klärers einen "Schatten" erzeugt, so wäre das beim Tauch-UVC nicht anders - allerdings wird um den "Schatten" die Strahlung zu einem gewissen Maß zurückgeworfen - was eben beim Tauch-UVC nicht der Fall ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (13. März 2016)

Ehrlich jetzt ?
Damit es so wenig wie mögliche Schatten gibt , filtert man auch vorher !
Und den Rest spar ich mir jetzt ! Ließ es dir nochmal durch !


----------



## Nori (13. März 2016)

Ja ja, gar grau (= schattig) sind die Theorien!

Gruß Nori


----------



## groecamp (13. März 2016)

Man da krieg ich ja richtige Minderwertigkeitskomplexe wenn ich so höre wie ihr 2 euren Teich optimiert habt oder wollt....
Auseinandersetzung über Schattenwurf von Kleinstteilen im Micrometerbereich bei einem Durchfluss von ca 1,5 l/sec... machen mir Angst...
ich glaub ich putz erstmal den Glaskolben in meinem UVC-Klärer und dann berechne ich wie lange und wie groß die Verdunkelung in meinem UVC-Klärer  ist, das das kleine Schwebeteil den UVC-Klärer verdunkelt....
Gibt es eigentlich einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Thema : Einschaltdauer uv-lampe und dem Schattenwurf....Ok je mehr Schatten desto länger muss die Lampe brennen... stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Nori (13. März 2016)

.... ich hab mit der "Kniebohrerei" nicht angefangen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (13. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Schattenwurf von Kleinstteilen im Micrometerbereich


Da hast du wohl recht, nur schaffen bei einer Durchfluss-UVC die Algen es auch nicht auf dem kurzen Weg zum Filtersieb zu Kolonien zu verklumpen !
Nochmal ---Philosophie - Frage !?
Aber hast  recht , wir sind vom Thema abgewichen !


----------

